# More visibility for Resources and Themed Lists subforums in Fr-En



## Kelly B

Hi! me again. 

Assuming moderators or other members think it's a good idea, could you make these more visible, perhaps putting them at forum level under French rather than subforums under Fr-En? the downside is that members can't edit them, but they're still very useful, and I wasn't able to find them at all on the mobile version last time I tried.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly B

I hope 9 months is long enough to wait to bump a thread. 

If you don't already know they exist, you'd never know they were there; and yet a significant amount of effort went into their creation, and they're still very useful. Or they *could *be, if they weren't hidden in an itty-bitty font on the main page that I never, ever look at unless I'm searching for the Resources forum. 

Pleeeeease could you make them more visible?

*French-English Vocabulary / Vocabulaire Français-Anglais*
French and English words, phrases and idioms: meaning, translation, usage.
Mots, expressions et tournures idiomatiques françaises et anglaises : signification, traduction, usage.
Discussions:544,961 Messages: 2,807,808 Sub-Forums: 2


----------



## Kelly B

I figure it has been long enough, again. Still useful, still hard to find...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

This is the link: Resources
Save the link in your phone's browser as a short cut


----------



## Kelly B

I can always find it when I need to, thanks; the bigger issue is that it's a shame that so few users will take advantage of it, because they have no idea it exists.


----------



## pointvirgule

I concur with Kelly: French-English Resources could be promoted to a forum rather than be hidden in a subforums list. Or at least made more visible somehow. There is a whole lot of useful information there.


----------



## wildan1

I agree this would be useful--many members don't realize these specialized forums' existence.

WRF's owner @mkellogg would have to consider your request. 

Doing so would parallel the layout of similar forums in the Spanish-English section's top page.


----------



## L'irlandais

Could you provide a link to these  Themed Lists subforums
(Sorry I didn’t manage to find them myself.)


----------



## atcheque

Themed Lists


----------



## wildan1

It is easy to miss given the way it is currently displayed. But if you go to the FR-EN Vocabulary Forum on the Forum's overall top page, you will see a small line below the French-English Vocabulary link that says "Sub-Forums: 2"  and a drop-down button that reveals the links to the two sub-forums.


----------



## Kelly B

Right, that's true on my laptop, but it isn't visible at all when I access the forums on my phone.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ha, you're right, Kelly! Even on a desktop, if you reduce the width of the browser window (below 463px or so) when displaying the landing page for forum.wordreference.com, the subforum links simply disappear. This must be a bug in the responsive-design CSS.

This applies to all subforums under Spanish Specialized Terminology, French-English Vocabulary, Other Languages, All Languages and Cultural Discussions.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

There are some web browsers as Maxthon (iOS & Android) that allow a "desktop view" on smartphones.


----------



## Peterdg

Kelly B said:


> Right, that's true on my laptop, but it isn't visible at all when I access the forums on my phone.


Yes, on my phone too, in portrait mode. In landscape mode, the subforums are visible (but who uses his phone in landscape mode to visit the wordreference forums?  )

Anyway, I agree that the subforums deserve better visibility, also in the normal desktop view.


----------



## Kelly B

Bump  @mkellogg 

(I have added them to my watched forums so I can find them myself, but it's still a shame they are not very visible if you don't know to look)


----------

